# why do I need to enter my odometer when using the Uber gas card?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Is Uber trying to determine how often I fill up my tank to determine the card isn't getting abused? Do I press credit next time to avoid entering the odometer amount and simply go straight to the PIN entry?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You should keep track of your mileage every day for tax purposes. Sometimes, if the Internal Revenue Man starts to ask questions, he will want to know the odometer readings when you bought gasolene. Usually, he will accept a reading for the day.*

I do not know why Uber wants you to enter it at the pump. I did not know that gasolene pumps had this capacity........or must you go to the window to use the Uber card? I do not have the Uber gasolene card, so I do not know.

















*Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a Tax Professional, thus I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should ask for it from a Professional who is qualified to give out tax advice.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

No I do not need to go to the window. At the gas pump it does require me to enter my odometer then my pin. Kinda strange. 

What is it that I get in return from keeping track of my mileage? I would assume the Uber app had kept track of it already? There's an app that I can't think of right now that's supposed to keep track of mileage, for tax purposes.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I dont drive for Uber or have an Uber fuel card but I am wondering if it works like a corporate/fleet card. When I worked for the State and needed to fuel a State vehicle I had to enter the odometer reading at pumps that were able to accept this information.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> No I do not need to go to the window. At the gas pump it does require me to enter my odometer then my pin. Kinda strange.
> 
> What is it that I get in return from keeping track of my mileage? I would assume the Uber app had kept track of it already? There's an app that I can't think of right now that's supposed to keep track of mileage, for tax purposes.


You need to track your total miles. Uber just tracks milage when you are on a trip. Total miles includes all of the driving you do while working Uber like driving to pick up the PAX, driving to a good location to get rides etc. As an Independent Contractor you want to do this to write off the miles when you do your taxes. If you don't you will be paying Uncle Sam a ton of $$$! I use the MilageIQ app which tracks all of your driving you just need to go in and designate what trips were Uber.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

thats how all fleet cards work.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> thats how all fleet cards work.


Except that Uber insists on sucking the payment right out of my checking account. They promise a variable and mystery discount, so I'm not sure exactly what I'll be charged, but whatever it is they'll just take.

I threw out their card and I use my own debit card for a dedicated rideshare checking account.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You don't. I always put 999.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Well the gas pump has a prompt asking me for odometer and then PIN, I just now figured that to skip all this stuff is to simply just press "enter" and "enter" again, so technically it's as good as cash but not safe since it actually requires no PIN or zip code to validate that I'm the actual owner of the card. I guess the prompt asking for odometer and PIN was nothing more than a deterrent and not even mandatory.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Does this apply to pizza delivery driving work as well or not? Pizza delivery mileage is always paid for per run per delivery. Would my commute to and from work be applied as tax write offs?



PTUber said:


> You need to track your total miles. Uber just tracks milage when you are on a trip. Total miles includes all of the driving you do while working Uber like driving to pick up the PAX, driving to a good location to get rides etc. As an Independent Contractor you want to do this to write off the miles when you do your taxes. If you don't you will be paying Uncle Sam a ton of $$$! I use the MilageIQ app which tracks all of your driving you just need to go in and designate what trips were Uber.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I always print out the receipt at the pump so I can figure out if there was even a discount. I'll keep everyone posted. The discount isn't taken out at the pump, so I'd assume the discount is taken out of Uber's pockets. Then again, Uber requires one to drive 100 drives a month to reap out the discounts on gas. Uber always get their money back through their fees.



yojimboguy said:


> Except that Uber insists on sucking the payment right out of my checking account. They promise a variable and mystery discount, so I'm not sure exactly what I'll be charged, but whatever it is they'll just take.
> 
> I threw out their card and I use my own debit card for a dedicated rideshare checking account.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

unPat said:


> thats how all fleet cards work.


THIS.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

what's a fleet card?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just make up any number. It's your car, your money and your fuel. It's none of Ubers business what your odometer says. Data collection is out of control. Fight back by lying.


----------

